# bad news about me



## laughingllama75

I just wanted to let everyone know I will be out of commision for a few weeks. had a bad fall from my horse thursday, he got stung by bees and I got dumped. After 2 seizures in the parking lot, I got airlifted to Boston (brigham and womens hosp.) with sever brain injusy and road rash over 60% of my body, also a dilocated hip/ 
I am now sprung from the hosp. but I was told by my neurosurgeon that I can no longer ride horses, next fall will kill me or worse. I cant tell you how I have cried over this, feels like the end of my life. I have been on the back of a horse since I was 3, over 33 years.
I am doing OK, hubby is doing chores along with the neighbor kid. the dogs are great, wonderful bed warmers and tear-lickers. 
I need to seell my horse, only had him 3 months. took almost 3 years to find him, just what I wanted in a ranch horse. Life is so not fair sometimes.
I will write more as I can, this took about 25 minutes to tyope out. I am sleeping and crying right now, I try to check emails but it will be a while before I can respond. Just wanted to let everone know.
]Also, just to let everyone know, I DO NOT blame my horse, he got it bad too. I love that guy, and would get back on in a minute if I could. 
Alicia

Oh yes, for the first couple days, I thought it was 1999.


----------



## FunnyFarm

So sorry to hear, wishing you a speedy recovery physically & emotionally.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ll,

I'm so sad to hear this! I wish you and your horse speedy recoveries. 

I know it's to early to do much thinking but, when you're up to it, maybe consider getting a pasture pal horse. I know our local horse shelter has many. They are horses that due to injuries, birth defects, etc. can no longer be ridden. This way you could still be able to have a horse to love and care for and not feel quilty about not being able to ride. Our local shelter gives them away maybe you can find a shelter near you that you can rescue one from.

Kitty


----------



## wynedot55

so sorry to hear that you can no longer ride.the 1st thing todo is heal an get over your injuries.an dont make a quick descion about your horse.i know how much you are hurting over this.


----------



## Thewife

I am so sorry.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Dang it.  I am truely sorry to hear that.  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## okiron

My condolences


----------



## Kute Kitten

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## m.holloway

My prayers and thoughts are with you.  Get well soon.


----------



## reinbeau

Oh my goodness, this is truly awful.  Heal well - I'm sorry you can't ride anymore!


----------



## miron28

i am sorry to hear what happend


----------



## laughingllama75

thanks guys. still hard to breath, my cracked ribs hurt like heck, have a killer headache and dislocated hip still pains me like ylou wouldnt believe. I have my horse listed, locally through friends who do cow stuff. I really want him to go to a great home, where he will be used and loved. 
My mind is still groggy,mbut at least I remember it is 2009 now, not 1999. still realy hard for me to type, words get all jumbled up. sorry. ttrying to keep up with the board, you guys kkep me going.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Sounds like a really bad concussion, LL. Please take care of yourself and don't push your recovery. My daughter's concussion took 3 months to fully recover and i don't think hers was as severe as yours seems. Take one day at a time and don't give up on horses yet. It may take a decade but you are young enough to afford the time.  Heal first!!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Oh, gosh!    I'm here for you!  I'm so sorry for you!  Bear in mind:  Life is unfair sometimes.  Here's something that might lift your spirits a little bit:

Someone I'm related to had a tumor in her leg.  She had surgery many times, and in the end, the doctors said she would never walk again.  But she is walking fine today, because she wanted to and she thought positive thoughts.

Don't ever forget the power of positive thinking.  And take good care of yourself.


----------



## Chirpy

I'm so sorry to hear of your serious injury and that you can't ride anymore.  Putting both those together and I'd be shedding a lot of tears too.  

If you do sell your horse - I hope you find the perfect home for him.  I hope he's recovering also... physically and mentally.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm hopping each day finds you feeling just a bit better.  

Take things easy and one step at a time.


----------



## tygab

Sorry to hear this. Hope you are healing well, and things will work out in due time. Of course this is not easy to hear now but you will find ways to stay involved with horses, even if you're unable to ride yourself. 

Best of luck...


----------



## Chickenmum

You poor thing!!!!!!!!      
The Lord is always with you and He always loves you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jettesunn05

That is awful I am so sorry! It is bad falling off but worse when you cant ride anymore! You could get a miniature, less work then a bigger horse.  Adoption is great too.  You allow a horse a home and I am sure you would give it a great one!


----------



## laughingllama75

I am feeling better, each day. The cracked ribs pain me the most, then the hip area (it was dislocated). head is fine, I am not groggy or confused anymore.....at last not any more than I normally am, LOL.
The sad part is, for me anyway........ today I just got a deposit on Leo.  I have to deliver him next weekend. Happy that someone that he was a great as I do, sad because that part of my life (with him in it) is over.
I do have 2 minis, and I love them dearly. that said, not the same as riding. BUT, there is hope for me.......lots to do in the horse world.  I have done some judging, I am involved in 4-H and other things.
So, thanks everyone for the well wishes.....I appreciate it and it really helped me heal.


----------



## ALANB

ALICIA  Bees are out in force collecting food for winter , you will not be bothered in cold weather , I'm guessing at the date , forgot to look !!   Keep the horse .   "your Doctor is wrong" .  Best therapy you could have and YES You will ride again because you have the desire . Just ride early in the AM away from the Bee's , Enjoy your country Home and If you find the nest , have them killed or removed !!!  Give me a HEY' ... bebop@i10net.com .  respectfully , ALANb.     P/S  they sound like "killer Bees" very aggresive !!!   You may find a nest in the pasture grass (not unusual)  and the horse stepped on them ....... AB.


----------



## jas

Wow.. I just found this thread. I soooo sorry. I hope every thing work out for you.


----------



## laughingllama75

Hi guys,
Thanks for thinking of me, but I still have not gotten back on. I still have 3 herniated disks that will need surgery eventually...that in itself might prevent me from getting on but the Neurosurgeon said no more head injuries (and she keeps telling me!). I still have some effects from the fall, even a year later. but, I do still work with horses, just not on them. yes, i miss it immensley....would I get back on? yep. but, I am trying to do the right thing for myself and my family...still paying the hospital bills from the last one. LOL.


----------



## w c

I don't think it's right for people to say so emphatically that the person WILL ride again IF THEY WANT TO and all that.  There are things that people need to stop riding for.  Not everything can always be solved by 'wanting to'.  

IF you wind up not being able to ride, I hope you put your knowledge of horses to work.  You might consider writing a book about your ranch riding experiences.  You could coach riding, help at a therapeutic riding center, or be a technical delegate at competitions.  Since you ride Western, you might be interested in getting involved with reining competitions.  They have technical delegates and judges too!  Or you might be happy breeding the next generation of ranch, pleasure or show horses.

For some folks, it just may not be comfortable to be involved with horses if they cannot ride.  Some people will just not be happy that way, looking on.  For some there is no substitute for riding and it pains them to see others riding.  They are better off getting into something else.  There is a whole big world out there that we don't notice while riding!  If you can't ride again and don't want to be involved, there are a great many things that need doing out in that big world!

Surgeons are not ALWAYS wrong about not riding.  Herniated disks are nothing to mess with.  When they occur in the neck they can cause immense pain, and even cut off feeling and control of the shoulders and arms, affect balance, hearing.  Lumbar disks are quite the same, they can not only cause pain, but cause numbness and strength issues in the legs.  Don't struggle to ride when it's not appropriate, just because someone (even yourself!) thinks you should!

You might want to do some investigation.  It's good to find out WHY the surgeon feels it's not a good idea to ride.  What's in there that he's bothered by.  It's good to know these thing.

As far as disks, new surgeries and improved surgeries come along all the time and the trend is toward smaller and smaller,less and less invasive surgeries.  If you're in pain, there may be things that can help that.  May not return you to riding considering the brain injury issue but might make you comfortable.  Getting weight off the body can help, so can lifestyle changes and posture training.  Physical therapy can do a great deal to improve disk problems.  No, I did NOT believe that til it happened to me!


----------

